# EXTENDED RANGE Remote Start



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

I've seen threads with folks complaining about the range of the remote start. VW has released an extended range kit. Looks like more parts. Who's gonna add it first? Wonder if those who don't have factory remote start but later added the "standard range" accessory can retrofit this?
https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Tiguan/Extended-Range-Remote-Start---Complete-Install-Kit/75856209/NPN065003.html


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you know if you can add the extended range to the factory remote start? 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> Do you know if you can add the extended range to the factory remote start?
> 
> Paul
> 
> ...


I'm gonna say no. With such a long range my hunch was that besides the separate antenna and receiver that it must be operating on a different frequency than that of vehicle keyless fobs. Based on the FCC ID I was able to make out in the picture, it appears that it is a different frequency. 

https://fccid.io/QNFVWRSTR

VW's description does say that it cannot be added to vehicles with factor systems, so with an SEL I'd say you're out of luck. I'm guessing it's only good for people with SE's.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

It says in the link "Only for vehicles without factory remote start."


----------



## 02vw_gtimatchred (Aug 11, 2008)

I wish this would work for the factory remote start because the stock range is horrible


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Maybe this will at least help us find the stock antenna wire on cars with factory remote start. Thanks for posting this


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

02vw_gtimatchred said:


> I wish this would work for the factory remote start because the stock range is horrible


I wonder if there is a difference with having a pano roof or not. I was inside Walmart yesterday, at the cash register and decided to try starting the car from there. To my surprise when I came outside, it was running. Now I always back into parking spaces and the front of the car was facing away from the building. That also could have something to do with it.


----------



## tomonomics (Jan 30, 2019)

Has anyone installed this yet? I was looking at the original version (at the time was on sale for $400 installed), but had concerns about the range.

The extended version looks better, but with the additional install parts, labor is $250 from my dealer, so looking at $675 all in. Not sure I want to do this with 32 months left on my lease, as I doubt it's something can uninstall and re-use in a later model. Thoughts?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

tomonomics said:


> Has anyone installed this yet? I was looking at the original version (at the time was on sale for $400 installed), but had concerns about the range.
> 
> The extended version looks better, but with the additional install parts, labor is $250 from my dealer, so looking at $675 all in. Not sure I want to do this with 32 months left on my lease, as I doubt it's something can uninstall and re-use in a later model. Thoughts?


What is the purpose, in your mind, for having remote start? Does the engine damage with low oil flow during cold idle not bother you?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Interesting.. It says it's for 2019+ Tiguans. Has anyone had this installed on a 2018?


----------



## GZrider89 (Sep 22, 2020)

*Have Extended Range Remote Start on my 2020 GLI*

I had the extended range remote start added to my GLI at the Dealership and it works much better then the stock remote. The range is exceptional, I start my vehicle from the 4th floor of my building with the my car parked across a 4 lane road in a parking garage on the first floor. Works every time and even better it lets you know whether it has started the vehicle or not by the LED and the pattern in which it lights up. Started is solid green for 3 seconds. I do however wish they had just added a lock/unlock button and a trunk button to the extended range remote so i didnt have to carry both key fobs with me. Id also really like to know if the extended range remote can do anything besides start my car? If anyone has that information I would greatly appreciate it. There is only an info button and a start button on the remote but im curious if by pressing the info button in a certain sequence or just double or triple clicking it if the remote is good for anything else? It would be nice if the remote could do more then just the remote start function but I'm yet to figure that out. If anyone knows please let me know.


----------

